# CPC-A, CCA seeking job/internship near Walton County, GA



## lindapd (Oct 20, 2012)

lindapd@windstream.net
770-601-6089

Hi,
I'm a new CPC-A , CCA with 12 years medical experience who would love to find a job or internship. I live in Monroe, GA and would like to stay within about a 30 mile radius.  I am detail oriented, dependable and love to learn. I know most coding jobs require experience but if someone would just give me a chance I feel that I could do a good job. I also completed a course in Inpatient/Outpatient medical coding.

Thank you for your consideration,
Linda Davis


----------



## twizzle (Oct 20, 2012)

Linda.
I would take a look on the Contexo website. They have around 1000 jobs advertised some of which specify entry-level.
Good luck....I know how hard it is to get your foot in the door. You seem to be able to put a grammatically correct sentence together which is a good start. Also your previous experience in the industry will help. Quite a lot who post on this forum don't make any effort to spell correctly/use proper grammar which, if I was an employer, would be a red flag straight away.
I got my first job on the strength of having the CCA certification which I think is a great one to have. Of course CPC is great too even if still at the apprentice stage.


----------



## lindapd (Oct 25, 2012)

*Thank you!*

Thank you so much for the info. and the encouragement. I had not heard of that website, I'm anxious to check it out. I'm optimistic that the right position is out there just waiting for me to find it.


----------

